# Merrick dog food



## Rodrima92 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got Ace Merricks grain free real Texas Beef and Sweet Potato recipe and he loves it! I was just wondering does anyone else feed there pup this food or what is y'all's feedback about it! Thanks you guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is great you have him on grain free!  however Merrick is made by Diamond which has had so many recalls.  also I think Merrick is kind of pricey. For close to the same price you could feed Instinct grain free or Acana, which are both high quality foods with no recalls


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

I fed Merrick BG for over a year, it's a good feed. It smells a little weird but the dogs loved it, glossy coats and small hard stool. Not to be a stickler but I don't believe it's manufactured by Diamond, they manufacture their own food in their own plant in Texas. Merrick dog food was not part of the Diamond recalls either. Dependent on where you live the price may vary, I live in the North East but got an extremely good deal on the food from club incentives. I liked it enough that I would still feed it now if I hadn't switched to raw. :woof:

Some of the Diamond brands effected by the recall:
4Health
Canidae
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Kirkland Signature
Natural Balance
Premium Edge
Professional
Taste of the Wild
Wellness


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

There was a 2011 Merrick voluntary recall not associated with Diamond however
Merrick Pet Care Recalls Doggie Wishbone (Item #29050, Lot 11031 Best by 30 Jan 2013) Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - August 8, 2011 - Merrick Pet Care, Inc. of Amarillo, Texas is recalling a single lot of its Doggie Wishbone pet treat (ITEM # 29050, UPC # 2280829050, Lot 11031 Best By 30 Jan 2013) because they have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. Merrick Pet Care has made the decision to recall the Doggie Wishbone pet treats in the abundance of caution. 248 cases of this lot were manufactured and shipped to distributors in 10 states. Those distributors have been notified. Only one lot of Doggie Wishbone is affected by this recall. No additional Merrick Pet Care products are involved in this recall. No other Merrick brand products are involved.


----------



## Rodrima92 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks you guys and ya I might keep him on it I couldn't find a dog food that he would actually eat and not get side tracked. haha


----------

